# برنامج المحاكاة Sim-20



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 أغسطس 2006)

Sim 20





20-sim is a modeling and simulation program that runs under Microsoft Windows. With 20-sim you can model and simulate the behavior of dynamic systems, such as electrical, mechanical and hydraulic systems or any combination of these.​ 



 

 
_20-sim Ideal Physical Model of a waferstepper _



_20-sim 3DMechanics model of a Tripod_
20-sim fully supports graphical modeling and allows you to design and analyze dynamic systems in a intuitive and user friendly way. 20-sim supports the use of components. This helps you to enter models as in an engineering scheme: by choosing components from the library and connecting them, your engineering scheme is actually built without entering a single line of math




ويمكنكم أخواني تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.20sim.com/downloads/files/20sim.exe
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## trapmaster2222 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## trapmaster2222 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

please help me as I can't download 20-sim program


----------



## سعيد القطب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الى المهندس الاخ احمد العفيفي:
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب في برمجة البكات 
Pic


----------



## سعيد القطب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو مساعدتي مهندس احمد العفيفي انا اقوم بتحضير مشروعي التخرج واحتاج الى التعلم على برمجة البكات لاستخدامها في مشروعي..اريد التحكم ب 4 ماتورات تشغيل واتجاه دورات بالاضافه الى 8 سينسورات...ضمن مشروعي..ارجو المساعد باسرع وقت ممكن وتزويدي بكل ما يلزم لتعلم برمجة البكات واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## محمد سيد جاهين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

والله انت كلكم خير


----------



## محمد سيد جاهين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد سيد شاهين


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------



## sherto (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكري سليمان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً ولكن لا اعتقد انك لن تكون على دراية ببرنامج المحاكاة المسمى Automation Studio لقد صدر منه اخر اصدار 5.7 من شركة Famic الكنــدية. على العموم ادخل الموقع التالي: 
www.famictech.com 
وانا متأك انك ستدعيلي ...في امان الله.
شكراً ووفقك الله
شكري......


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eagle12 (10 مارس 2010)

شكري سليمان قال:


> شكراً ولكن لا اعتقد انك لن تكون على دراية ببرنامج المحاكاة المسمى automation studio لقد صدر منه اخر اصدار 5.7 من شركة famic الكنــدية. على العموم ادخل الموقع التالي:
> www.famictech.com
> وانا متأك انك ستدعيلي ...في امان الله.
> شكراً ووفقك الله
> شكري......


هل بامكاننا تحميله من النت؟؟ أقصد هل هو متوفر؟ أرجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## lina_alhadidi (13 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## igran (21 مارس 2010)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## randa.abdullah (30 مارس 2010)

can you help me with a project>>plz


----------



## marouf (2 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

نشكرك جدا على هذا البرنامج الرائع لو تكرمت وارسلت السيريال


----------



## علاء الدين2 (13 أبريل 2010)

روعة في التقديم و الطرح والاروع البرنامج محتاجلة
شكرا لك


----------



## adison2000 (10 أبريل 2014)

للرفع ..


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أكتوبر 2014)

nice


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل، جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

